# Bilateral lap inguinal hernia and open hernia repair



## tlivengo (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello,

Frequently one of my doctors will perform bilateral inguinal hernia repair Laparoscopically, then, let the gas escape, close the fascial defect at the umbilicus, and extend the incision to expose another small hernia defect at the umbilicus and repair that as open procedure.  So he's wanting to bill 49650-50 and 49560.  

Would I code all three hernia repairs?  Or is the open repair (49560) not separately reportable since it's basically the same incision site just extended some?

Much obliged for any help!

Teresa


----------



## cynthiabrown (Apr 23, 2014)

I would say no cause it is same incision


----------

